
 WTF? Why so many Ask HNs? Spam? - marcamillion
http://i.imgur.com/jh0Iq.png
======
sp332
Are you trolling? That's obviously <http://news.ycombinator.com/ask> which
(duh) has a lot of "Ask HN"s.

~~~
gus_massa
There is a bug in HN. When you get to about the #150 position in the main
submission list in HN (fifth page), suddenly all the submissions are "AskHN".

Here are the fifth "normal" page and the firth "ask" page:
<http://imgur.com/a/owaXa>

